# North East Detailing Meet - 23rd March 2008



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

With big thanks to V12MSM (Mark) for assistance with the venue, then next Detailing World detailing meet (daytime) for the Scotland region will be held on Sunday 23rd March 2008 in Aberdeen.
*
Event times: 10am - 4pm, Sunday 23rd March 2008
*










*Address*: 
Motorwerks
Forest Avenue Lane
Aberdeen
AB15 4TH

The day can cover a whole variety of things - basically a chance to meet up and discuss all things detailing. I will be setting up doing a traditional machine polishing demo on a demo car, using both DA and rotary, and by the time of the meet will have and have tried out extensively some Zaino products if folks would like to see a side by side with them against some boutique waxes.

If you are thinking about machine polishing but weren't sure, come along and watch a demo and then have a go for yourself - whether this is completely new to the machine world and looking at a DA or an experienced DA user wanting to trade up to rotary.

Meets are also a great place to discuss detailing and products with like-minded folks with experts on hand to give sound advice regarding product choice and use.  And of course, a chance to sample my recent efforts at home baking!! :thumb:

Owing to venue space issues, we will have to restrict numbers to 15 people, so we will kick off a sign up sheet to book your place on the day. A reserve list will also be set up and if folks pull out then those on the reserve list will move up in the normal way 

So folks, what are you waiting for? Sign up for what will be a cracker of a day!!

List:
1) Dave KG
2) 
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)

Reserve:
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)

Reserve:
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

A bit of a trek, but count me in...

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3)Dubbedup
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)

Reserve:
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3)Dubbedup
4)Gerry Connelly
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)

Reserve:
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)

Reserve:
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## dnmac (Apr 3, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)

Reserve:
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

would have liked to have come along for the banter but maybe i'd be better to leave my place for a newbie that wants to come along and try their hand with the machines etc?...


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

In fact i'll put my name as a reserve, if there's a big demand then remove me from the reserve list if need be 

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)

Reserve:
1)Clark
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Clark said:


> would have liked to have come along for the banter but maybe i'd be better to leave my place for a newbie that wants to come along and try their hand with the machines etc?...


Though by the same token, its always good to have experienced detailers along as well to share any hints and tips :thumb:

I've put myself on the reserve list of a meet down south for the same reason as you, Clark


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Well we'll play it by ear and if there's still a place available for me then great


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7)GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8)
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)

Reserve:
1)Clark
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7)GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8)Smiddyboy1
9)
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)

Reserve:
1)Clark
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7)GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8)Smiddyboy1
9)Bill
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)

Reserve:
1)Clark
2)
3)
4)
5)


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7)GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8)Smiddyboy1
9)Bill
10)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)

Reserve:
1) Clark
2) e60mad
3)
4)
5)

Not sure if I can make this, I've put myself on the reserve list.


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7)GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8)Smiddyboy1
9)Bill
10)ZAX (dave)
11)
12)
13)
14)
15)

Reserve:
1) Clark
2) e60mad
3)
4)
5)

Not sure if I can make this, I've put myself on the reserve list.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7) GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8) Smiddyboy1
9) Bill
10) ZAX (dave)
11) V12MSM
12)
13)
14)
15)

Reserve:
1) Clark
2) e60mad
3)
4)
5)


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Clark, you should definately come along.

Dave will be doing the tuition, I'll be there for the craic with my gubbins too


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> Clark, you should definately come along.
> 
> Dave will be doing the tuition, I'll be there for the craic with my gubbins too


I would like to see Clark there too.:wave:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Well i'll easily come along providing there's a place available or whatever. good to catch up with a few people and hopefully do no detailing work what so ever


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7) GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8) Smiddyboy1
9) Bill
10) ZAX (dave)
11) V12MSM
12)alan burnett
13)
14)
15)

Reserve:
1) Clark
2) e60mad
3)
4)
5)


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7) GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8) Smiddyboy1
9) Bill
10) ZAX (dave)
11) V12MSM
12)alan burnett
13)Paulo (Distance no object...LoL)
14)
15)

Reserve:
1) Clark
2) e60mad
3)
4)
5)


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Post updated with address and map - thanks to Mark for passing this info on to me.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Just to note, there is ample parking on Cromwell Road.

Where the arrow points, is where the unit roughly is.

As there are many residential garages there, could I please as that you park on Cromwell road, and walk 200 meters  

Ta.


----------



## Ian Zetec - S (Oct 2, 2006)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7) GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8) Smiddyboy1
9) Bill
10) ZAX (dave)
11) V12MSM
12)alan burnett
13)Paulo (Distance no object...LoL)
14)
15)

Reserve:
1) Clark
2) e60mad
3) Ian (Zetec - S)
4)
5)

I would like to come along although Im not sure exactly where work will dictate that I be. Hopefully still at home, although I wouldn't like to commit at this point.

Ian


----------



## aJay (Sep 29, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7) GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8) Smiddyboy1
9) Bill
10) ZAX (dave)
11) V12MSM
12)alan burnett
13)Paulo (Distance no object...LoL)
14)aJay
15)

Reserve:
1) Clark
2) e60mad
3) Ian (Zetec - S)
4)
5)


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

too far a trek am afraid 
i guess i will be missing another meet again


----------



## sczscoob (Nov 15, 2006)

B*gg$er. I miss it by 1 day!!!!!


----------



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7) GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8) Smiddyboy1
9) Bill
10) ZAX (dave)
11) V12MSM
12)alan burnett
13)Paulo (Distance no object...LoL)
14)aJay
15)singlspeed

Reserve:
1) Clark
2) e60mad
3) Ian (Zetec - S)
4)
5)


At last, a meet that I can make :thumb:


----------



## scoobyiain (Nov 16, 2006)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7) GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8) Smiddyboy1
9) Bill
10) ZAX (dave)
11) V12MSM
12)alan burnett
13)Paulo (Distance no object...LoL)
14)aJay
15)singlspeed

Reserve:
1) Clark
2) e60mad
3) Ian (Zetec - S)
4) scoobyiain
5)


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

The main list is now full folks but please add yourself to the reserve list... Please, if anyone on the main list cannot make it, can you let us know asap so we can remove your name and bump up the people from the reserve list - that would help things greatly as we want to ensure we do get the 15 people turning up.

Cheers,

Dave KG


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

sczscoob said:


> B*gg$er. I miss it by 1 day!!!!!


Snap get home on the Monday!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I wont be there now, totally forgot it was this weekend and i'm working at the unit over Sat and Sun :wall: doh!


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

Clark said:


> I wont be there now, totally forgot it was this weekend and i'm working at the unit over Sat and Sun :wall: doh!


Clark, Its March 23rd!!!!

You had me in a panic there PM'ing everyone to make arrangements, until i got a reply of "ITS MARCH" :lol:


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

THIS WEEKEND! What happened to:
*Event times: 10am - 4pm, Sunday 23rd March 2008*
Poor Brian's having a nanny roony over this

EDIT: you recovered yet Brian? Panic over


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

e60mad said:


> THIS WEEKEND! What happened to:
> *Event times: 10am - 4pm, Sunday 23rd March 2008*
> Poor Brian's having a nanny roony over this
> 
> EDIT: you recovered yet Brian? Panic over


LOL, I know, no need to read the rest of my PM lol, ( Panic over, wipe away sweat), 
time to open a beer i think, Sorry BILL, DUBEDUP you now have a crazy PM (just ignore) ohh and pass the blame onto CLARK :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

lol oops! haha what a fanny i am!


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

:thumb: Cool, Its good to get the Heart going now and again


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

BTW Brian, I'm still 50/50, but if I'm going, I'm up for the road trip. I'll probably head to Bill's then on to meet up with you.


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

e60mad said:


> BTW Brian, I'm still 50/50, but if I'm going, I'm up for the road trip. I'll probably head to Bill's then on to meet up with you.


no worries, you can let me know nearer the time:thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL, brilliant...I loved the panic PM as well...Almost had me going.

Well up for the road trip guys and I don't mind doing the drive either, unless one of you fancy it..


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

smiddyboy1 said:


> no worries, you can let me know nearer the time:thumb:


I'll be sure to give you more notice this time, save your ticker :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :thumb:.
Dubbedup, is Smiddyboy1's place far from you?


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

e60mad said:


> I'll be sure to give you more notice this time, save your ticker :doublesho :doublesho :doublesho :thumb:.
> Dubbedup, is Smiddyboy1's place far from you?


He's over the other side of the city.... I'm literally a minute from Bill


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

yep a hop skip and ajump from me !


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

:thumb: I was convinced that it was this weekend also .

excellent, I get to have a lie in then :speechles 

I dont know why every one thought that it was this month and not in 4 weeks time.


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Just a thought for the peeps going up from Glasgow, I don't know whether people are all wanting to take up their own car's or all go up in one person's car?

I'd be willing to take passengers up and obviosly pick them up and drop them off at a suitable place......

Let me know......

Paul_


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7) GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8) Smiddyboy1
9) Bill
10) ZAX (dave)
11) V12MSM
12)alan burnett
13)Paulo (Distance no object...LoL)
14)aJay
15)singlspeed


Reserve:
1) Clark
2) e60mad
3) Ian (Zetec - S)
4) scoobyiain
5) Ali Will pop along and watch.


----------



## dibraggio (May 31, 2006)

Ali said:


> 1) Dave KG
> 2) RS4
> 3) Dubbedup
> 4) Gerry Connelly
> ...


.....


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Doubt i'll be going to this now as i'll be working on a Ferrari at the unit all weekend!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Clark said:


> Doubt i'll be going to this now as i'll be working on a Ferrari at the unit all weekend!


greg's 355 by any chance bud


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

maybe


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Just so folk know, I set a maximum of 15 for this venue, as the unit is in a residential location with many garages.

The reserve list is incase folk from the main list drop out, not an additional list.

If the odd extra person shows up, its not a problem, just don't want it turning out to be a fest of 30 folk etc.

Hope you all understand, as much as I would like that many folk, I don't want to upset the residents, and I also do not own the unit.

Look forward to seeing you soon :thumb:

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## D2. (Mar 1, 2008)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7) GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8) Smiddyboy1
9) Bill
10) ZAX (dave)
11) V12MSM
12) alan burnett
13) Paulo (Distance no object...LoL)
14) aJay
15) singlspeed


Reserve:
1) Clark
2) e60mad
3) Ian (Zetec - S)
4) scoobyiain
5) Ali Will pop along and watch 
6) Dibraggio ^^^^^^ with him (if allowed)
7) D2


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Great List. Looks like its going to be a good day.

If anyone from Fife, Perth, Dundee wish I could take my old mans car and I would have room for 1 or 2 people THAT ARE ON THE LIST at a push in the car if they want picked up. Or if they travel to Dunfermline they could leave their car in my Dads lock up for the day.


1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7) GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8) Smiddyboy1
9) Bill
10) ZAX (dave)
11) V12MSM
12) alan burnett
13) Paulo (Distance no object...LoL)
14) aJay
15) singlspeed


Reserve:
1) Clark
2) e60mad
3) Ian (Zetec - S)
4) scoobyiain
5) Ali Will pop along and watch
6) Dibraggio ^^^^^^ with him (if allowed)
7) D2


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Time for me to get back on top of the planning of this (and other meets too!)! Folks, sorry I have been remiss on this event of late...

johnnie5, the offer of a gentleman! I'll be heading north in the 60 packed to the gunnels with gear myself, but I'm sure a couple of people could take you up on that offer - very kind of you to offer that!

Over the weekend, I will be PMing those on the list just to ask for confirmation that you're attending and to ask what in particular you'd like to see so we can help plan this meet.

If you have to pull out for any reason, please do remove your name from the list (or PM me, let me know, and I'll do it) so we can ensure someone on the reserve can go onto the list... We wont shoot you for withdrawing, but we will for not showing (okay, we wont shoot you, but your car will be wire wooled at a future meet! )... Though on a serious note folks, with limited numbers we really do want to be able to make sure everyone possible can go to the meet so if you do have to give up your space, please let us know so that we can fill it and ensure as many folks as possible make the meet - it would be very very much appreciated.


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Mark M said:


> If *the odd* extra person shows up...


I might be that oddbod with Steve (Dubbedup), Brian (Smiddyboy1) and Bill (eh, Bill) in one car roadtrip style :driver:. Anyone else (Paul - Paulo etc) from the central area lets try to arrange a suitable meet place and make it a bit more of an interesting 3-4 hour drive (hot rod races, road chicken, mid motorway donoughts etc). We may also stop off for a bite of brekkie (prob a macky D's drivethrough) on the way up so we'll be looking to leave the glasgow area aroung 6-6:30 ish :doublesho. I put myself on the reseve as I wasn't sure if I could make it (still not 100%), but hope it will be ok if I can make it for me to tag along. Some stuff I was thinking for this one would be scratch repairs on glass, plastic etc, maybe some wet sanding (time permitting), stone chip repairing, snow foam mix testing, see how many coffee's brian can carry back from macky d's lets try to break is all time record from last time of ..... 1 .... :thumb: :lol: 
Thermal socks are ironed, ready.


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

:lol: I certainly do recommend the McD's coffee   
But i can bring my Tefal quickcup so no-ones left out   

Sounds like a great plan ,,,, another one to look forward to :buffer: :driver: :buffer: :buffer: :driver:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

e60mad said:


> I might be that oddbod with Steve (Dubbedup), Brian (Smiddyboy1) and Bill (eh, Bill) in one car roadtrip style :driver:. Anyone else (Paul - Paulo etc) from the central area lets try to arrange a suitable meet place and make it a bit more of an interesting 3-4 hour drive (hot rod races, road chicken, mid motorway donoughts etc). We may also stop off for a bite of brekkie (prob a macky D's drivethrough) on the way up so we'll be looking to leave the glasgow area aroung 6-6:30 ish :doublesho. I put myself on the reseve as I wasn't sure if I could make it (still not 100%), but hope it will be ok if I can make it for me to tag along. Some stuff I was thinking for this one would be scratch repairs on glass, plastic etc, maybe some wet sanding (time permitting), stone chip repairing, snow foam mix testing, see how many coffee's brian can carry back from macky d's lets try to break is all time record from last time of ..... 1 .... :thumb: :lol:
> Thermal socks are ironed, ready.


It too would love to see stone chip repair, wet sanding if we have time on the schedule. :buffer:


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

well it looks lick i wont mack it cos gowing away to Tunis to work and wont be home till the 30th so can someone tack me off the list hope you all have a good day will maybe drop in past on my way home to the polished bliss on the 30th to there open day


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7) GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8) Smiddyboy1
9) Bill
10) ZAX (dave)
11) V12MSM
12) alan burnett
13) Paulo (Distance no object...LoL)
14) aJay
15) singlspeed

Reserve:
1) Clark
2) e60mad
3) Ian (Zetec - S)
4) scoobyiain
5) Ali Will pop along and watch
6) Dibraggio ^^^^^^ with him (if allowed)
7) D2[/QUOTE]
8) V6GSIAL


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7) GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8) Smiddyboy1
9) Bill
10) ZAX (dave)
11) V12MSM
12) 
13) Paulo (Distance no object...LoL)
14) aJay
15) singlspeed

Reserve:
1) Clark
2) e60mad
3) Ian (Zetec - S)
4) scoobyiain
5) Ali Will pop along and watch
6) Dibraggio ^^^^^^ with him (if allowed)
7) D2[/quote]
8) V6GSIAL

sorry i cant mack it got to go to work


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

alan burnett said:


> 1) Dave KG
> 2) RS4
> 3) Dubbedup
> 4) Gerry Connelly
> ...


8) V6GSIAL

sorry i cant mack it got to go to work[/QUOTE]

Mate, thanks for letting us know - 1) on the reserve list (Clark) moves up...


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Revised list:

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7) GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8) Smiddyboy1
9) Bill
10) ZAX (dave)
11) V12MSM
12) Clark
13) Paulo (Distance no object...LoL)
14) aJay
15) singlspeed


Reserve:
1) e60mad
2) Ian (Zetec - S)
3) scoobyiain
4) Ali Will pop along and watch
5) Dibraggio ^^^^^^ with him (if allowed)
6) D2


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

dont think clark is making it Dave


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Gavb said:


> dont think clark is making it Dave


Ooops, I see the post now (about the Ferrari)...

In which case, 2) on the list moves up (e60mad).

So, revised list is:

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7) GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8) Smiddyboy1
9) Bill
10) ZAX (dave)
11) V12MSM
12) e60mad
13) Paulo (Distance no object...LoL)
14) aJay
15) singlspeed

Reserve:
1) Ian (Zetec - S)
2) scoobyiain
3) Ali Will pop along and watch
4) Dibraggio ^^^^^^ with him (if allowed)
5) D2


----------



## aJay (Sep 29, 2007)

New revised list.

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7) GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8) Smiddyboy1
9) Bill
10) ZAX (dave)
11) V12MSM
12) e60mad
13) Paulo (Distance no object...LoL)
14) Ian (Zetec-S)
15) singlspeed


Reserve:
1) scoobyiain
2) Ali Will pop along and watch
3) Dibraggio ^^^^^^ with him (if allowed)
4) D2


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Many thanks to aJay for giving his place up to benefit a newbie.

It is a very kind gesture that I appreciate.

Ian (Zetec-S) has filled the place and will be notified.

Regards,
Mark.


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Going to have to give this one a miss I'm afraid. Having Easter Sunday dinner at the in laws! Sorry guys. Bill, Smiddyboy1, Dubbedup, Paulo, sorry but you'll have to make up you own road trip entertainment :driver: Have a great day guys. Plenty of pics and vids please :buffer:

*scoobyiain* moved up :thumb:

New revised list.

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7) GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8) Smiddyboy1
9) Bill
10) ZAX (dave)
11) V12MSM
12) scoobyiain
13) Paulo (Distance no object...LoL)
14) Ian (Zetec-S)
15) singlspeed

Reserve:
1) Ali Will pop along and watch
2) Dibraggio ^^^^^^ with him (if allowed)
3) D2


----------



## Ian Zetec - S (Oct 2, 2006)

Unfortunately Im in Invergordon and dont return home for another week or so!!!:wall:

Sorry guys, was looking forward to this one


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Ian Zetec - S said:


> Unfortunately Im in Invergordon and dont return home for another week or so!!!:wall:
> 
> Sorry guys, was looking forward to this one


Cheers for letting us know... You'll be missing out on my home baking! :lol:

Ali will move up and be PM'd


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7) GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8) Smiddyboy1
9) Bill
10) ZAX (dave)
11) V12MSM
12) scoobyiain
13) Paulo (Distance no object...LoL)
14) Ali Will pop along and watch
15) singlspeed


Reserve:
2) Dibraggio ^^^^^^ with him (if allowed)
3) D2


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

Not going to make it lads, having to work, ive moved the reserves up 

1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7) GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8) Smiddyboy1
9) Dibraggio 
10) ZAX (dave)
11) V12MSM
12) scoobyiain
13) Paulo (Distance no object...LoL)
14) Ali Will pop along and watch
15) singlspeed


Reserve:
1) D2


----------



## scoobyiain (Nov 16, 2006)

Not long now, looking forward to this. You guys will prob hear me before you see me.


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

scoobyiain said:


> Not long now, looking forward to this. You guys will prob hear me before you see me.


I'll hear out for you then:lol:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Paulo has withdrawn due to unforeseen circumstances, so D2 moves up:


1) Dave KG
2) RS4
3) Dubbedup
4) Gerry Connelly
5) Jonnie5 (PS I'm only attending for the home baking)
6) dnmac
7) GavB(possibly with my bro if its ok)
8) Smiddyboy1
9) Dibraggio
10) ZAX (dave)
11) V12MSM
12) scoobyiain
13) D2
14) Ali Will pop along and watch
15) singlspeed


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

scoobyiain said:


> Not long now, looking forward to this. You guys will prob hear me before you see me.


Braaaaaaaaaap, tsssssssssh?


----------



## scoobyiain (Nov 16, 2006)

More like pop pop bang bang. 
Got it re-mapped a few months ago and it now pops and bangs like it has anti-lag, get the occasional flame too.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Mark M said:


> Braaaaaaaaaap, tsssssssssh?


Dump valve? or you been sniffing tardis again Mark


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

scoobyiain said:


> More like pop pop bang bang.
> Got it re-mapped a few months ago and it now pops and bangs like it has anti-lag, get the occasional flame too.


Superb 



Gavb said:


> Dump valve? or you been sniffing tardis again Mark


Concours actually, man it smells awesome


----------



## dibraggio (May 31, 2006)

i am out guys. was successful with a bid on a house this week. so this weekend is taken up with ordering furniture etc!!! joy of joys! if i get time i may pop along with ali, but give my space to someone else.

have a good one, hopefully the weather turns for the better!


----------



## D2. (Mar 1, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Paulo has withdrawn due to unforeseen circumstances, so D2 moves up:


Jackpot:thumb: had 2 p.m's about this but cant seen to access them cos i dont have enough posts


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope the weather hold off. Dont mind driving in the snow, but if it turns into blizzards then it might be different.


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

D2 go to the welcome / newbies page and say "hello" to a few folk then you will be able to read your Pm's


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

yikes its dinging down with snow up here hope it melts tommorrow


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Gavb said:


> yikes its dinging down with snow up here hope it melts tommorrow


What kind of coverage on the roads? The 60 isn't exactly a snow car with 3mm Eagle F1s on the front!! May switch to my dad's Astra instead...


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> What kind of coverage on the roads? The 60 isn't exactly a snow car with 3mm Eagle F1s on the front!! May switch to my dad's Astra instead...


Its not to bad at the moment Dave roads pretty clear but not to sure what the forecast is through the night, im sure the A90 will be ok


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gavb said:


> yikes its dinging down with snow up here hope it melts tommorrow


We need pics


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

spitfire said:


> We need pics


sorry no pics mate,

but its kinda like this white stuff falling out the sky 

(sorry couldn't resist):wave:


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Gavb said:


> *sorry no pics mate*


Well go and take some then!

(Sorry, couldn't resist) :wave:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gavb said:


> sorry no pics mate,
> 
> but its kinda like this white stuff falling out the sky
> 
> (sorry couldn't resist):wave:


 Come on, not taking no for an answer:lol:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Taken about 15mins ago, just parked in the drive


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

That's better :thumb: :lol: Is that the Autobrite stuff


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

spitfire said:


> That's better :thumb: :lol: Is that the Autobrite stuff


:lol: :lol:

Hyper wash:thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

how long was it left to dwell


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gavb said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hyper wash:thumb:


Have a good day er....today. I'm off to bed, I'm working ..... today

P.S Remember, plenty pics of the meet :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Silva1 said:


> how long was it left to dwell


Five mins but it froze :tumbleweed:


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm just about to have breakfast and head up for my Dad. Have a safe journey gents.


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Is this still on ..?????

There is 6" of snow on the roof of the cars here north of aberdeen.


----------



## aJay (Sep 29, 2007)

There's heavy snow at the moment, but its not lying much yet. The demo is taking place inside a unit, so as long as you can get there, I'm sure Mark will have the heaters on!


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Didn't go today...Just didnt fancy standing about in the snow!


----------



## aJay (Sep 29, 2007)

Ali said:


> Didn't go today...Just didnt fancy standing about in the snow!


Poor show, as I could well have went if there were any free spaces. As said in my previous post, the meet was to be held indoors.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Many thanks to all those who turned up for the meet today - not the best weather outside with many travelling throguh some quite nasty conditions so a big thank you for coming along! Thank god the unit was heated!! 

I hope folks found the day useful and enjoyed the demos (saw some nice shocked faces during the wet sanding demo, sorry for being quite so brutal with the panel, but I was having fun! :lol: )...

Huge thanks to Mark M for organising a unit for us to hold the meet in, and organising a "scrap" panel for demonstrations. Much appreciated by all, mate! :thumb: 

I didn't have my camera with me but I know others did, so I lok forward to seeing some piccies soon. 

I hope everyone had a safe journey home!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

c'mon wheres the piccys !!


----------



## singlespeed (Sep 12, 2007)

Just home after a slushy and slippery drive. But no damage appart from some more gritter rash  

:thumb:A big thank you to Dave and Mark for making the day possible, and putting on the baking and sarnies :thumb:

Cheers
Neil


My camera was at home so no piccies from me.... sorry


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Was pretty clear heading south out of Aberdeen on the A90, I hope those heading north didn't have too bad conditions on the way home...


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Some photos taken of today's NE Scotland Meet.

Many thanks must go to Mark for organising the venue and providing drinks and sandwiches and of course many thanks must also go to DaveKG for working his sox off and also providing great tuition on the use of the rotary,also must mention that his lemon drizzle cake was first class


























RS4 Making sure Dave KG doing it right

















Application of 6 waxes to roof

































Various water tests on beading and sheeting of water
































Some serious water testing!!

































Mark "volunteered'' to clean up the water!!









Wet Sanding - we all held our breath
















Wet Sanding - What a lovely finish?

















Didn't he do well - all marks removed


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Great to meet some new faces. Thanks for everyone that made the day come together. I had a great drive which I love doing so much and I got to see to new methods kindly demonstrated by Dave. ( Wasn't he in his element with the wet sand paper he he ).

Its funny though the people that a so desperated to share advice of how to keep you car to a showroom condition make you do this too your car in 24hrs

Yeastartday



















Tonight.





































Ah well just have to get the buckets out I guess.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Excellent gents 

Thanks for taking the pics Gerry, and RS4 to come I presume.

Great to meet folk and news away, I just left Dave to it :lol:

I look forward to the next.

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice pics guys, looks like a good day was had by everyone


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

jonnie5 said:


> Its funny though the people that a so desperated to share advice of how to keep you car to a showroom condition make you do this too your car in 24hrs


My car was the dirtiest there tho 

Nice to meet you and your Dad.

Cheers.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks great!


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Mark M said:


> My car was the dirtiest there tho
> 
> Nice to meet you and your Dad.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks.

You gave the lads some sound asvice as well.:thumb:

Thanks for leanding us some of your detailing gear aswell.:thumb:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

For a moment there i thought you grew 10 feet Dave,until i saw it was a hardtop lol


----------



## Zax (Jan 30, 2007)

Well the day started with an unxpected snow fall and that kyboshed taking the honda into town.
As the Mondeo has winter grips fitted It was always going to be the best option.



















Thanks firstly to Mark for the organisation and for the demos from Dave
and for all the folks that turned up even though the weather was rank outside and
Chuffing freezing in the unit. (note the steam coming off of the scrap pannel in the following pic.)

Also good to meet so many people from the DW board.








However with copious ammounts of coffee and cake available everybody managed to survive.

The "scrap panel" was of an exeptional quality (being a BMW 3 series coup hard top,
however it was noted, just prior to dave demonstarting the "strike through" technique,
that the owner was infact wanting it back!

The main things that I wanted to get from the day was a shot of the Makita rotory to see how it compares to the pc , both in ease of use and in "feel" and also to see a demo of wet sanding.

When the "Scrap pannel" was wet sanded it truely looked horiffic but the level of correction even with the G220 was very , very good, all be it time consuming.

Hopefully the next one will be in better weather connditions.


----------



## SURFERROSA (Feb 7, 2007)

So, a wee bit of snow makes the day slightly wobbly.

Well done to those of you who got there. It looks like Dave gave you all what you were looking for.

Nice to see Mark valeting the floor there, I'm sure it scrubbed up well.

These meets are good and always worth going along.

Nice one folks and thanks Gerry and Zax for the photos of the day. Hopefully some more to come.

Cheers,

JOHN:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great day chaps really enjoyed meeting the guys and watching the demos.:buffer: 

Weather was p1sh, but food and coffee helped warm us up a bit. will be putting some of the good tips into action glad all home safe and sonnd.

Look forward to the next meet up our neck of the woods.:thumb: 

Big thanks to Dave and Mark(even though we had to wait in arctic conditions for you to get the key)


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

*North East Meet With Dave and Mark...Aberdeen*




























Dave looking for the Glasgow lads


















Correction completed with rotary and Dave's mistic stage 1









Start of applying lsp's with top right victoria's new wax. Mid right race glaze 55. Bottom r swiss vax saphir...bottom left vintage....left nattys...top left Dave's special isp...kind on the pocket wax









All LSP's applied and buffed up, no real difference to the naked eye between them.








































































Think Dave has had training to be a fireman













































Someone one turn off the hose..hehe









Mark has a full time job mopping up after Fireman Dave


















Shock treatment...wet sanding









Wet sanding with 3000 disc and good solution of megs hyper wash









Wet sanded then dried leaving a smooth scratch free surface to polish up with the rotary and memzerna









Paint checked after wet sanding



































The fear over ...back to a high gloss finish ready for the lsp of your choice



























These are for Mark.......
and thanks to Dave for the opportunity to use the rotary and sharing his knowledge of the many products.
Shame about the weather but it was very cosy in the unit especially with the sandwiches..coffee..and Dave's home baking....excellent!!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Great pics there guys, thanks for taking the time to share them


----------



## D2. (Mar 1, 2008)

Fantastic day guys:thumb: so many questions answered just got to get myself a G220 now and get buffing:buffer: 

Big thanks to dave and mark for the demo's, advise and sarnies :thumb: 

Steve


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Excellent more pics!

How lush is that DBS, it really brings the DB9 to life


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Looks like a great day and a heated venue, sweet! Shame I missed it. Would've liked to have seen the wet sanding demo first hand. Excellent work onece again DaveKG! 
P.S. No mention of cakes, what happened there?
Scrap that, just read pg12, mandatory mention of DaveKG's excellent home baking skills!


----------



## dibraggio (May 31, 2006)

that aston is car porn!!!

wasnt there the last time i was down at murrays


----------



## Paulo (Aug 11, 2007)

_Looks like a great meet guys, just sorry I missed it especially with Dave's wet-sanding demo:wall:

Great pics and with that snow I would sure have had fun in my RX8 (NOT) had I been able to attend.

Hopefully catch up with you guys at another meet soon......_


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

love that aston


----------



## dnmac (Apr 3, 2007)

Better late than never :wave: .....

Thanks to Dave KG and Mark for organising what was an enjoyable day. Learnt a lot from watching the experts at work and it was good meet some others from the site.


----------

